# Confused with my labs



## Susubee (May 27, 2015)

I just got my labs back, technically from the ranges listed on the results every thing is within normal range, I haven't had my appointment with my doctor yet but I just feel like these numbers look off none the less. thoughts?

TSH 2.1 uIU/ML

T4 Free .70 ng/dl

T3 Free 3.2 pg/mL

Anti-Thyroglobulin AB <.9 IU/mL

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) AB Microsomal -Tpo- Abs .9

I feel horrible and crash at about 2:30pm every day feeling like my body is shutting down. My nails care constantly breaking and cracking, my skin is super dry, my temperature runs on the low end averaging at 97.3. I am unable to ever feel well rested. I know something is off, maybe it's not my thyroid but something is definitely off.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could you please post the ranges for each of those results?


----------



## Susubee (May 27, 2015)

Hello Jenny,

Sure thing:

TSH 2.1 uIU/ML Range .300-3.7 uIU/ML

T4 Free .70 ng/dl Range.53-1.43 ng/dl

T3 Free 3.2 pg/mL Range 2.4-4.2 pg/mL

Anti-Thyroglobulin AB <.9 IU/mL Range .0-4.0 IU/mL (neg result)

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) AB Microsomal -Tpo- Abs .9 Range .0-9.0 IU/mL

Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

3/4 of rang is goal for both FT-4 and FT-3.

Are you taking any medications?

I struggled with mid day crashes until I added Cytomel to my levothyroxine only pill.

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## Susubee (May 27, 2015)

I have updated my bio, hopefully that helps.

I am not currently on any meds related to this. I have listed in my signature what I am currently taking and why. The crashes are horrible and really make work and life difficult in general. I have an appointment on the 5th so I have not had a chance to hear if I do have a diagnoses or what yet. I am anxious and the results auto-populate in my email.

Thanks!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You would probably benefit from a small starter dose of thyroid meds, but I think you might have a hard time getting a prescription because your numbers look "normal" to most doctors. Most of us here like our TSH closer to 1.0 and your Free T4 and Free T3 could stand to be a little higher since you are having symptoms. I would ask the doc to start you on a small dose of Synthroid, maybe in the 20-25mcg range, to see if that helps.


----------



## Susubee (May 27, 2015)

Hi Jenny,

Thanks, I am curious to see what the doctor has to say. It's been a frustrating year, but I do see that it looks like my numbers are in the "normal"range. I appreciate you taking a look!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You are very hypo. Are you on replacement meds and if so, what and how much?

If hypo is corrected, chances are strong you won't need the other meds. I sincerely hope so anyway!


----------

